# Feral single pigeon



## Wintersnow (Jan 17, 2013)

Ever since last summer there has been a wild pigeon who comes to eat at my bird feeder everyday. I'm worried about him because he's all alone. Everything I've read about wild pigeons say that they mate for life and travel in a flock, but he's (I have no idea if he/she is a he/she) always alone. 

Another question is about food. I've read all the posts here about the feeding of wild pigeons, but this guy doesn't like anything except sunflower seeds. Should I stop feeding him the sunflower seeds so he's forced to eat the wildbird seeds which has more of a variety to it? I also saw a post by someone who fed his pigeons unpopped popcorn kernels, so I'm going to try that tomorrow to see if he'll eat those.

On a side note, I read most of the stickies in this forum, and there are alot of expired links, which is perfectly normal since the posts are over 5 years old


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and thanks for helping out your friend. Do you have a photo of him you can post ?

Here's a few possibilities:

1) He is Feral and quite happy to have h=found his own lunch stop apart from his usual flock. He might be an adolescent so not yet paired up with a mate; although by 6 or 7 months they are usually sexually mature enough.

2) He isn't a Feral but rather an escaped or lost domestic; therefore he hasn't acclimated or been accepted to a flock and he is basically out there on his (her?) own. In which case, you are providing his/her sustenance.

Regarding food....start mixing it up. Do NOT discontinue sunfower seeds, but slowly reduce the % a bit. Safflower seed is also something most Pigeons take to quite readily.


----------



## Wintersnow (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for answering  I don't think he's an adolescent since he's been coming to my patio for at least 6 months now, and when he started he was the same size that he is now. I tried the popcorn kernels, and he wasn't interested in them  Next time I go out to the store, I'll look for the safflower seeds and see if that interests him.


















Drat, it looks like the pics don't show up in here, so I'll just post the web address instead :S
http://s1273.beta.photobucket.com/user/Wintersno/media/IMG_0506_zpsa2d5f6f4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1273.beta.photobucket.com/user/Wintersno/media/IMG_0502_zpse965e57b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

In addition to what has been discussed here by other members, you can try lentils, brown rice, split green peas(raw uncooked of course!) and make sure your pop corn is the yellow variety. Most of my pigeons also eat this to supplement their pigeon seed, which is just an up-grade from wild bird seed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a feral pigeon. Wonder why he is alone? Could possibly be that someone has raised him and set him free. Don't know, but try adding the things Victor has mentioned to the wild birdseed. He probably likes the sunflower, as it is high in oils and fats to keep him warm.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet pigeon...i hope a new buddy comes along. So lonely for him. I am glad he's found a place where people care to feed him.
In addition that he is alone,the fact that he likes only one type of seed makes me think Jay is right.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wondering if you would have any inclination to try to coax him/her inside ? Does he seem to be struggling out there in the winter ???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Wintersnow and welcome! Thank you so much for your kindness to this pigeon.

If you recall any of the broken links you came across, could you please send them to either myself or John_D so we can try to fix them?

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may prefer the cracked corn over the popcorn, the larger cracked corn as opposed to the fine. Also chopped up unsalted peanuts in the mix. Once he tries them, he will love them. Just takes a while sometime to get him to try them, but if mixed in, he eventually will.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Hello and thanks for helping out your friend. Do you have a photo of him you can post ?
> 
> Here's a few possibilities:
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I would not replace sunflower with safflower as they are both fatty oily seeds and I get the impression you are trying to get it on a more healthy diet, Just go half and half, half sunflower, half wheat, Then maybe add some peas in place of sunflower until you only have about 5% sunflower in the daily feed, And even that is high.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for feeding this little guy.


----------



## Wintersnow (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions!

I don't think he would like to come inside. I have an indoor cat who loves watching him. Which raises another question: is the pigeon getting desensitized to cats since he sees my cat through the patio door everyday? :S I wouldn't want him to meet up with an outdoor cat and not be scared.

I don't think he's struggling through the winter, since he hasn't changed his visiting habits. He still comes over for around 2 hours midday everyday.

I'll try adding all the new food items over the next couple of weeks and see what he'll eat


----------



## malc5656 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently rescued a feral pigeon from drowning. The pigeon, at a guess, is probably 3/4 months old. After drying the little fella out he was reluctant to leave the warmth of my works office. I have since taken the bird home to ensure it feeds and is not suffering any ill effects of it's ordeal. Since taking the bird home the weather here in the UK has turned for the worst with harsh and prolonged snow fall and minus temperatures. It is my plan to keep the bird safe and warm until the weather clears up. When it comes to release would it be best to release the bird where it was found, or will anywhere be ok? I have a few concerns, 1) if I release the bird where it was found I am concerned that there maybe insufficent food but fewer preditors, 2) If I release the bird in my back garden, which is primarily rural, there will be plenty of food, but more preditors. I obviously want the best for the bird. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

malc5656 said:


> I recently rescued a feral pigeon from drowning. The pigeon, at a guess, is probably 3/4 months old. After drying the little fella out he was reluctant to leave the warmth of my works office. I have since taken the bird home to ensure it feeds and is not suffering any ill effects of it's ordeal. Since taking the bird home the weather here in the UK has turned for the worst with harsh and prolonged snow fall and minus temperatures. It is my plan to keep the bird safe and warm until the weather clears up. When it comes to release would it be best to release the bird where it was found, or will anywhere be ok? I have a few concerns, 1) if I release the bird where it was found I am concerned that there maybe insufficent food but fewer preditors, 2) If I release the bird in my back garden, which is primarily rural, there will be plenty of food, but more preditors. I obviously want the best for the bird. Any advice would be appreciated.


Can you start a new thread on this? More will see it. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wintersnow said:


> Ever since last summer there has been a wild pigeon who comes to eat at my bird feeder everyday. I'm worried about him because he's all alone. Everything I've read about wild pigeons say that they mate for life and travel in a flock, but he's (I have no idea if he/she is a he/she) always alone.
> 
> Another question is about food. I've read all the posts here about the feeding of wild pigeons, but this guy doesn't like anything except sunflower seeds. Should I stop feeding him the sunflower seeds so he's forced to eat the wildbird seeds which has more of a variety to it? I also saw a post by someone who fed his pigeons unpopped popcorn kernels, so I'm going to try that tomorrow to see if he'll eat those.
> 
> On a side note, I read most of the stickies in this forum, and there are alot of expired links, which is perfectly normal since the posts are over 5 years old


Im sure you're feeder is not the only stop he goes to find food and he could have a mate someplace. feral pigeons are known to travel to go to their favorite food spots...but you are right that you see them most in pairs when not on eggs. pigeons like peas and other legumes and some grains and corn. he or she could be a hen on break from sitting eggs and her mate is sitting the eggs at their nest site.


----------

